# Hello All - Will be starting first round of DE IVF soon!



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I've made one other post in treatment abroad a month or so ago, but decided I should formally introduce myself.

I'm 33 (34 next month) and was diagnosed with POF at the age of 25.  DH and I have been married for just over two years and very much want to be parents.  In August we had an appointment in Leeds, but because of the "lovely" waitlist decided to go abroad.

We were referred to IVI Valencia by a friend and had our first appointment on November 4.  We were so over-the-moon happy with their professionalism!  I am due to start Progynova next week and am starting to freak!  I feel a bit alone and unsure as to what to expect.  I have a friend who's an IVF success, but with her own eggs.  I thought I could come here to find others in my shoes.

I do have a question (well several, but the first is), how did you go about getting your initial pelvic scans?  We're having a heck of a time finding someone who will do it for us, and I'll need my first one next week.  We're guessing we're going to have to go through BUPA?  Anyone, please help?

It's great to be here and read all of your posts.

Hugs,
Michelle


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome Michelle I'm sorry i can't help but i'm sure someone can.
How long was th wait going to be on the NHS.  I'm interested as I'm just starting out on the the journey and like u live in Castleford and being treated in Leeds.


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Clare, or should I say neighbor?

Thanks for the welcome!

The wait list is approximately 2-3 years, which we couldn't do.  Not that I'm old, but I'll be 34 next month and don't want to have my first attempt at 36 or 37.

Best of luck to you.

We'll have to keep in touch. 

Michelle


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i live between Asda and Town off a st called  Beancroft Rd.
2-3 yrs well I'm going to keep my fuingers crossed i won't need to g down that route as can't afford tog private as it stands.
Would be nice o keep in touch let me kno how u get on


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope you don't need to go that route, either.  It's not cheap.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi michelle just wanted to welcome u to FF

Take care for now

Kate


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Kate, thank you for the welcome!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Michelle,happy new year also. .  Call me thick   but what is pof?  I can't help you with the pelvic scan but hope you find the answers you need.  Take care and keep us informed of you progress. Melissa***


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Melissa - Happy New Year to you too!

POF:  Premature Ovarian Failure (a/k/a early menopause) - I don't produce eggs.

Well, today, my wonderful DH made a bunch of phone calls to find someplace to have the scans done.  He's been so good.  I've been a bit stressed - I think mostly of the unknown, what to expect once I start meds, etc.  I've had an upset stomach, heartburn, just in a down mood.  He really has been good today.  Thank God!

Will def. keep everybody updated. 

Michelle


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Welcome to ff where you will get lots of support and advice from some lovely ladies (and the odd gent!).

Jappa xx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks so much for the welcome, Jappa.  I'm definitely feeling the love in this place already.  You're all great. 

Michelle


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Michelle
I too need Donor Eggs and am waiting to get the results of a friends blood test for her to donate for us. 
it is a Scary journey but there are plenty of people on here who have been sucsessful in the DE TX 
Here are a couple of links to places you will get loads of reasurance/support from (if youve not found them already that is!)
Donor Thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Abrodies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Dizzi, thanks for the welcome!

I have read the other threads a bit, everybody seems so nice.

Best of luck to you.  How wonderful that your friend wants to donate - cherish that gal forever, they're a rare breed.   When will you find out the results?

 right back at ya! 

Michelle


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

19th of Jan is 6 weeks to the day the blood was drawn! 
we could phone now tho for some progress, I may do that tommorow 

 Michele
~Dizzi~


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Dizzi, Well, did you call?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NO 

Thanks for asking I will have to do it next week now....... 
~Dizzi~


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, you will.  I really hope the results are good ones!


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

A formal welcome to you, Although i think I've spoken to you on the Yorkshire thread

Icky xxx


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Icky!  Yep, we have. 

Michelle


----------

